# Sea Otter Gran Fondo - 2010



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone planning to ride the Sea Otter Gran Fondo this year? I'm surprised at how little banter I've picked up lurking here and there.


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like to, but I'm having surgery on my elbow a month before. Don't know if the Dr. will give me the all clear by then.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

kaizen said:


> Anyone planning to ride the Sea Otter Gran Fondo this year? I'm surprised at how little banter I've picked up lurking here and there.


They have their century every year along with a bunch of other "group rides".

I guess they are jumping on the 'gran fondo' lingo bandwagon as well. Nevertheless, I'm guessing its the same thing again.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

grrrah said:


> They have their century every year along with a bunch of other "group rides".
> 
> I guess they are jumping on the 'gran fondo' lingo bandwagon as well. Nevertheless, I'm guessing its the same thing again.


I see...any idea what kind of turn out they generally get? I go to Sea Otter every year, but I haven't checked this out in previous years. May ride it this year.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Is there a non-competitive road bike ride? I looked at this and I thought it was only a race, which I would not be interested in.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

pastpob said:


> Is there a non-competitive road bike ride? I looked at this and I thought it was only a race, which I would not be interested in.


My understanding is that that is exactly what this is - mostly a noncompetitive supported group ride.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

ok, duh, sorry, i guess in the past i only looked at the "Road Bike" events and they all looked like races to me. i never saw the section specifically for the Gran Fondo. thanks for clarifying. i'll check it out more carefully and see if it's something i can do. thanks!


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

Last year was a Fiasco. Hot day, Ran out of good water. A miserable day on the Bike for me Never again.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

jac44 said:


> Last year was a Fiasco. Hot day, Ran out of good water. A miserable day on the Bike for me Never again.


Great...didn't see this until now. I signed up to do the century last week. Let's hope they learned from their mistakes from last year? At least for my sake that is!


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

pastpob said:


> Great...didn't see this until now. I signed up to do the century last week. Let's hope they learned from their mistakes from last year? At least for my sake that is!


I thought this was the first year they offered a century ride.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

Fair Warning If it's Hot take an extra bottle to put in your Jersey. Food was awesome. You'll be fine. I think last year was the New Organizer's first event. She learned a lot and got more than one azz chewing!!


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

The century has been around for a while, and they were called "Tours". They had the 100 miler, 60 miler, and a couple of mountain bike tours.

The mountain bike tour was a waste since it was pay $$$ for a number, then follow the trail signs (which was open to the general public at the same time). I think one stop that had cytomax and some fruit (this was several years ago, so things may have changed), then finish, and get a burger. Pretty much just payed $$$ for the food at the end and a number plate. Lots of people riding the trails at the same time that aren't part of the tour. The road century/new organizers is probably different though.


----------



## philipaparker (Jul 12, 2009)

I signed up to ride the Gran Fondo. Looks like it will be a lot of fun and the Carmel Valley is really nice. I did the MS150 last year and wanted to do a few centuries this year and this ride looks like a good one. It hasn't been promoted as much on the web. I was searching for centuries and gran fondos in California, found on a GF in San Diego a little to far from San Francisco for me. There is also a Wine County century in May where a few us from work are going to ride. I thought I'd go down to the Sea Otter Classic and see some races etc and found the GF on the web site. Two of us from the Well Fargo team are going.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice! I signed up for the medio (45 miles). Hopefully they've worked out the bugs and mother nature cooperates. In any event, I'm planning to have a nice time.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

Planning on it with a buddy. Looking forward to my first big ride.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

philipaparker said:


> I signed up to ride the Gran Fondo. Looks like it will be a lot of fun and the Carmel Valley is really nice. I did the MS150 last year and wanted to do a few centuries this year and this ride looks like a good one. It hasn't been promoted as much on the web. I was searching for centuries and gran fondos in California, found on a GF in San Diego a little to far from San Francisco for me. There is also a Wine County century in May where a few us from work are going to ride. I thought I'd go down to the Sea Otter Classic and see some races etc and found the GF on the web site. Two of us from the Well Fargo team are going.


Nice. I am considering the wine country century (is that the Bay to Napa ride?) as well as Levi's ride this year as well. I hear they both are very nice.


----------



## philipaparker (Jul 12, 2009)

*Wine Country Century*

THE Wine Country is hosted by the Santa Rosa Cycling club it is May 1st, check it out it's in the Wine Country not too much climbing. I think the Levi event is sold out. You might find someone selling an entry on Craig's List. I don't know where you live but a bunch of us do the Sunday ride at Sportsbasement in SF you are welcome to stop by - All the best Phil


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I signed my wife and I up to do the "medium" course a few weeks ago. It looks like they've recently changed the routes and made the "short" and "medium" courses longer.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*2010 Sea Otter Gran Fondo*

I rode the 100 miler with some buddies and overall it was a great ride. There were at least 5 different rest stops stocked with fruit, water, Cytomax, gels, bars, spread out at about 20 miles
There were plenty of porta potties available at each stop. There was one support van and one bike mechanic on site who came in handy for me since my bike developed a creaking sound on the left crank. He also said my rear hanger was tweaked and it is common.

The first 65+ miles was fairly smooth not too many hills and we hammered it most of the way. Then came the timed King of the Mountain (KOM) section. This is where the race part of the ride started and ended briefly after a good climb that wasn't too bad. We finished in about 14min due to cramping. At the top you were greeted with another rest stop with more food and water. They did run out of water for a brief time but the support people came through again.

After the KOM was a short descent, rollers and a hint of civilization all the way to the final rest stop. This was a much needed stop. It was in a nice area with a pool and real restrooms. They had bagels and trail mix to add to the other regular items. The only gripe I had was that I wish they had more salty items. I was low on salt and loaded with sugars.

There were just 10 more miles to go. The reason why the final rest stop was needed is because of the final hill climb. It was 3+ miles of what seemed like never ending climbing. This hill climb was the hardest part of the ride and some people had to stop and walk. After, the fast descent reaching 42+ mph gave you some recovery and then you were almost home near Laguna Seca Raceway BUT you were greeted with a final 16% hill climb again (slap!). It was a very long hill climb back to the finish. If you've ever ridden Mt Diablo and experienced the 17% grade wall :mad2: you know its steep but short at about 200 yards. However, the final climb back into Laguna Seca was almost 3x as long. Some people had to walk this section.

At the bottom back to the finish you got to park your bike in the bike valet, take a nice hot shower, have a massage, enjoy your much anticipated meal topped off with a beer and then enjoy the rest of Sea Otter and visit the vendors for freebies :thumbsup: .

One note to add. In the beginning the event marshalls didnt get to the lead group in time to point them in the right direction so a bunch of riders took the wrong route and was off course for about 2-5 miles. My friend and I backtracked early on because a van told us we were going the wrong way. We had to dodge two road races and then got back on track. What sucked is we had to double our hill climb efforts because we went up one, back tracked again, and then up another one. That pretty much got my heart rate up.

I don't mind doing it next year again and then maybe do a beginner MTB course.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a cool event! The amount of vendors blew me away, about 200 of them. . The Medium Gran Fondo we rode was amazing! From the weather, route, support and organization, to the entry fee was awesome. For $65 they provided fully stocked rest stops with tech support, post lunch, bike and bag valet, portable showers, free beer, swag bag, massages, spare tubes and 3-day pass for the event. Way worth it! After the ride, we checked out some pump track racing, short track XC racing, circuit road race and dual slalom. I'm in for sure next year!


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Overall it was a nice ride with great support. Although, I wished that there was more scenery like the shorter courses that had the coastline to see. We saw flat vineyards and hills. They were nice but I was expecting some coastline action... Maybe next year I'll do the shorter courses (unless they incorporate the coastline into the longer ride) and get back earlier to enjoy more of the festival/races. Heck, next year I'm hoping to be on the tracks racing with my team mates :thumbsup: .


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Not So Happy but Beautiful Scenery!*

I was hoping their would be some discussion about this ride. I found it to be the most poorly organized ride I have ever been on and I have done about 65 centuries or doubles. From the confused start to the "out of water " water stop it was not good. I never saw a labeled Sag Wagon so support was weak between the stops. To top it off neither mine or my brothers timing chip worked so no results on the climb. A+ on the scenery! For $100 I expected better.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with dougrocky123...very poorly organized. As I stated in a post from 1/25/10, I was hoping that the organizers learned from last year...especially for my sake. Well, I guess so much for hoping. I am not one of the fastest guys out there so maybe I wasn't one of the first ones to get to Rest Stop #3, but I paid just as much as the fast guys so I should get the same water service. 

I cannot believe the confusion at the start too...we had to fight to get the front of the pack while all the short and medium course riders were just standing still waiting for their start. And then the wrong turn...I guess I should have thought somethign was wrong when I saw a bunch of folks on the side of the first hill watching us! 

Anyway, let's hope the organizers get it better next time, but I certainly won't try this again. The weekend just cost too much money from the registration to the hotel, etc...oh well, live and learn! 

BTW...I never did check my time on the climb...is it posted somewhere on-lline?


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ur right that turn marshall sleepin' at the wheel at that first hill kinda sucked. Almost gettin' plowed by the 2 groups of road racers sucked as well. I also caught the other turn Marshall before we dropped into the vineyards asleep at the wheel as well and he trotted on out of his van after we had stopped for a moment. Although I thought of it as a way to make the miles for a full century so no biggie :thumbsup:. 

Luckily I'm kind of a camel when I ride so I still had a full bottle left at the KOM hilltop before they had to get another load of water.. I saw a lot of pissed riders that came after the 2nd load of water went dry and don't blame them for the money they paid it was poorly planned/calculated given the past reports of this same problem. Like I said, I'll probably be doing the shorter/scenic course next year or racin' instead. 

If you're interested in your times for KOM:

http://www.seaotterclassic.com/raceresults/index.cfm


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

*Medio Fondo Was a Blast!!*

For the Medio - the course was scenic, the conditions were perfect and the stops were very well stocked. They did an excellent job, from my perspective - 5 out of 5. The value for the ride was second to none - like the previous poster who appreciated the low cost of entry, the grab bag, massage, lunch (tasty pasta and lots to drink), showers, bike valet service, beer, 3 day pass, and the fact that our entry supported the Wounded Warrior Fund, all for the $65 entry, I WILL be doing this again. And telling all my friends about it.

Great job Bicycling, et al!


----------



## kest56 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Won't be Back*

Worst century ever! Form said no late starts.The ride started 20 mins late. No course marshell for the turn which put us on the race course. They bragged about how good the food was going to be.They could sure learn alot about food from the Chico Wildflower or Sierra Century. Every century I have done has had better food. Many people missed where the timing started because it wasn't marked. They didn't post my time or the 2 other guys I rode with. No water at the top of the timed climb.

The people were great but given little to work with.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Check out Chico*

The folks at the Sea Otter need to check out the Chico Wildflower Century. Clearly marked turns, ham radio for comm support, and the best food ever! It was my first time there and I will be back! Did I mention the food? And they even had water!


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

*Same old Sea Otter*

I've ridden what was formerly the Sea Otter Road Tour for the past several years, dating back to when it was a metric century wandering all over Monterey. It was the poorest organized cycling event that survived only because of the quality of the route. The organization was extremely poor and they continued to out do themselves each year with the quality of their ineptitude. I love the Sea Otter experience, but if you're interested in a well organized century or gran fondo, this one should be passed over. I didn't go to Sea Otter this year for the first time since 2000. I plan to go back next year, but won't bother with the gran fondo.


----------



## GranfondoGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

*Sea Otter GranFondo*

I would like all GranFondo Sea Otter riders to know that a new company is running the Sea Otter GranFondo Camel Valley (long Route) this year, 2011







. They would like to hear your input on how to make the event great. An over supply of water is a must! What food would you like at the rest stops? Was the route well marked last year? any and all constructive comments will be sent on to the new organizers.


----------



## philipaparker (Jul 12, 2009)

Better SAG support, food wise PB&J and some potatoes!


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

Large, bright and clearly visible turn markers. Last year they were barely 8x11 sheets of paper taped to poles with an outline of an arrow on them. Got lost twice in the beginning just trying to get out of Laguna Seca (no markers) and nearly two more times out on course (turn up the last climb and the route to take back into the race track). Either use those 'wet floor' style signs or make some hard surface signs as last year's was inadequate.

The rest stop food wasn't bad last year with the bananas, trail mix, cut oranges and cliff bars with Cytomax @ every stop. I can't imagine making the labor intensive PB&J sandwiches and potatoes. The 'awesome' dinner at the end left a lot (and I mean a LOT) to be desired. I'll agree the SAG support was pretty poor, I only saw the SAG wagon twice during the whole course. I think they were using the SAG wagon to pick up water for the major hill climb and they were also ferrying people back to the start. So when I finished the climb I sat at the top for about an hour (friends appreciated the rest time though) for the SAG wagon to bring water up as they were out when I got there. 

Mark the hill climb timing area and give say a 500ft warning it's coming up for those who want to race up it. Last year there was no indication the start/end other than possibly seeing the piece of tape (same color as the road no less) you ran over. Mile markers outside of the rest stops would be nice as well.

Not sure the course has been finalized but was the last climb (about 10 miles from the finish iirc) necessary? Saw so many people walking up that climb compared to the "big" climb of the day. The last climb was much nastier than the long climb as its gradient was much steeper with a lot more traffic.


----------



## GranfondoGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

*Thank you for your input*

thank you so much for this input. I will make sure the right people get this information.
Carrie Panek --GranFondo cycling Tours-:aureola:


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*G Fondo*

1. Ditch the everyone starts at once plan. Fort Ord roads and parking couldn' t handle the traffic. At least stagger the start times for different length rides.
2. Have a track level gate open so people don't have to carry their bikes over the foot bridge in cycling shoes.
3. Mark the course better.
4. Food. Call the Chico cycling club and ask what they serve.
5. Lower the price.
6. Have the last rest stop further up the valley. It was too close to Los Laureles grade.
7. Water at the rest stops.
8. Find a flatter road back into Fort Ord. Although it was kind of fun passing the people walking the 20% grade who had blown by me on the flats.


----------



## GranfondoGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

*The Sea Otter GranFondo will be fantastic this year*



jac44 said:


> Last year was a Fiasco. Hot day, Ran out of good water. A miserable day on the Bike for me Never again.


The Granfondo for 2011 - long - Carmel valley route will be mananged by a differnt company this year. The water problems have been taken care of. the start line is outside of the venue. the start times are spread apart. the course will have, a lead out car, marshells and sign arrow and chalk marking.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

GranfondoGirl said:


> The Granfondo for 2011 - long - Carmel valley route will be mananged by a differnt company this year. The water problems have been taken care of. the start line is outside of the venue. the start times are spread apart. the course will have, a lead out car, marshells and sign arrow and chalk marking.


Glad to hear that and I sincerely hope it works out well for you all as it does seem like a great venue. With that said, I'll wait to hear how it goes after the event. I've decided to do the Century ride with Tierra Bella the same day...the reviews on that ride is fantastic. Maybe if the Gran Fondo for 2011 is better and runs more smoothly, I can try it again another time. Thanks again for the info though and good luck!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Who did the Sea Otter road rides this year - how did it go? We watched a huge group of riders heading out down the access road toward the coast around 9:30. It helped to entertain my daughter while we were waiting to park.


----------

